# Kayak Rigging Seminar!!!



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Saturday January 21st from 10am-4pm we will be hosting a kayak rigging seminar at Hot Spots Bait and Tackle. Bring all the goodies you got for Christmas and your kayak upto the store and the guys from the GCKFA will help you install them. Tools, food, and non alcoholic beverages will be provided. Feel free to bring adult beverages and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Having been to these in the past, even if you don't have a kayak, but are considering getting one, I'd highly recommend coming to this event. 

Great bunch of guys (and girls sometimes). You can really learn a lot, get ideas, see how others solve some of the challenges of kayak fishing, talk fishing, and just get out. Good time to sign up for the tournament and pay club dues too.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

See you guys there!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

do you guys carry kayak accessories Chris? Rather buy from you but if not ill get some stuff and try to make it
thanks


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I will be there!!!! got 60 bucks tucked away for dues and tournament...Hey anyone know where I might find rivets with the rubber seals. I have seen them online from surf to summit, but can't seem to find them locally. I need some tie downs on the bow for fishbag. Thanks


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Pete, I just use a dab of sealant on aluminum rivets. Will have some sealant at the clinic.

Hotspots has some accessories like trollies and bungees and such. More specialized gear, try Pensaocola Kayak and Sale and Key Sailing. 

Key Sailing is only a few miles from the clinic. He has lota of Hobie parts and hardware/fasteners ets.

See you there.
Ted


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Just picked up a sidekick stabilizer/outrigger kit for my outback from Key sailing and plan to bring everything to the clinic and install it there. I am hoping to see some live well setups that draw and dump water over the side of the yak vice drawing water in via the scuppers.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*fish bag?*

Where is the best source for a fish bag?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

They have them at hot spots


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is mine I Installed last night! Just don't skimp on the hardware you use. Stick with all stainless hardware.
Chad


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Nice Rig!!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Can't make this one guys but drink a cold one for me! See ya Wednesday night at hooters!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Chad, where did you get the hardware??? thanks


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

West marine


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice fish bag Flatspro!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Bringing a Spheros 4000 with a broke main gear if someone needs one for parts. If anybody has extra pool noodles, milk crates and other commonly used things - please bring them for the swap/trade/sell table. Getting ready to get going and head up there now - see ya'll at the Hot Spots lot.


----------

